# how to record my voice onto a mac?



## kannd86

I want to record myself humming a song before I forget it. How do I do that on a Mac? Do I need a separate microphone and program, or is there a quick and easy way to do it?


----------



## Headrush

There are many audio recorders for Mac, such as: http://www.ambrosiasw.com/utilities/wiretap/ and http://www.blackcatsystems.com/software/audiocorder.html

Those are commercial, but if you google audio recorder osx you should find lots of options including some freeware ones.

One I've used under OS X and Linux: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ http://homepage.mac.com/benshan/

You can find many audio apps here: http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/audio/index_top.html


----------



## ferrija1

You can just do it with Garageband, which is on most Macs. What model is it?


----------

